# Killington Opening Day: Saturday 13 October 2012



## FemaleSkiBum (Oct 14, 2012)

What an amazing day at Killington for the Passholder Appreciation Weekend  
thanks to Mike for letting our snowmakers do what they do best: MAKE SNOW!!
Here is my opening day story 
The Greatest Gift: Killington Opening Day 2012

Hope to see you all at Killington this season!!


----------



## maineskier69 (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to see some pics!


----------



## reefer (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice! I hope the reports keep coming. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to the boards, and a very cool report! Love the pics and first tracks on the first day, so sweet!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very sweet report! Way to get it!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2012)

first official TR of the season?  nice!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome...and thanks for the Trip report!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 15, 2012)

First Moguls of the year


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, that really looks like a pretty good base already down there!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 15, 2012)

powhunter said:


> First Moguls of the year



This pic got my blood pumping. That looks very nice.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2012)

JimG. said:


> This pic got my blood pumping. That looks very nice.



Indeed! I'd love to hit that up!


----------

